# Galaxy in a Bottle.... HELP!!!



## Nicholas (1/12/16)

OK so this is the first time i've experienced this ... nothing has changed in my steeping method which is mix then shake a bit then warm bath for 10mins then sit in a dark room.

This morning I noticed foamy froth around my bottles and what looks to be the galaxy on the inside ... I am getting very sharp sweet notes from the flavours with sweetener in them and for some reason my INW biscuit is causing troubles for me. i've had the flavour for 2months but it's been stored away in a box then in a cupboard no light at all ...

So 3 things

Why do I have the galaxy in my bottle?
Is the sweetener giving me those terribly sharp sweet notes even at .5%?
Could my biscuit be old?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nicholas (1/12/16)

Hey guys any idea whats causing this? @NewOobY @RichJB @Huffapuff


----------



## Silver (1/12/16)

Its from a galaxy far... far away

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Nicholas (1/12/16)

Silver said:


> Its from a galaxy far... far away



I must say though i am a bit worried i'm vaping a galaxy full of living beings. i can here them scream at 80w , maybe thats where i'm getting the really harsh sweetness from

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Huffapuff (1/12/16)

That is most strange 

I've never seen that before from an unshaken bottle. Could just be off...?


----------



## PSySpin (1/12/16)

How old is your nic that you are using?


----------



## Nicholas (1/12/16)

Its a fresh mix, this bottle has 2% nic and the nic is about a month old kept in a cool dark place,


----------



## Ziyaad86 (1/12/16)

If that was mixed and shaken say about a day ago then its normal. After a day or two of not so vigorous mixing the bubbles rise to the surface and disappear. That happens to mine all the time after mixing and shaking

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nicholas (1/12/16)

Ziyaad86 said:


> If that was mixed and shaken say about a day ago then its normal. After a day or two of not so vigorous mixing the bubbles rise to the surface and disappear. That happens to mine all the time after mixing and shaking



I was hoping its just that, you made me feel much better. i was worried i ruined my juice


----------



## The_o (1/12/16)

looking at ur pics...u definitely have a lot of open space for air in that bottle, so shaking vigorously will cause that amount of foam/froth I guess. It should disappear after a few days. Maybe try filling the bottle a little more. I leave little space for air in my bottles and give them a water bath before shaking. This way the liquid is little thinner and flavour mixes well with the vg. Here is two of my bottles that was mixed 2 days ago and u can see the line where the foam/froth was.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (1/12/16)

The_o said:


> looking at ur pics...u definitely have a lot of open space for air in that bottle, so shaking vigorously will cause that amount of foam/froth I guess. It should disappear after a few days. Maybe try filling the bottle a little more. I leave little space for air in my bottles and give them a water bath before shaking. This way the liquid is little thinner and flavour mixes well with the vg. Here is two of my bottles that was mixed 2 days ago and u can see the line where the foam/froth was.



Wow...@The_o love the old school blue border labels...brings back memories

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (1/12/16)

@Nicholas thanks for the informative question...Im sure we will all experience some time or the other


----------



## Nicholas (1/12/16)

@The_o thanks man, yeah i guess i should just be patient. steeping is like having a mod explode on my balls everyday, its painfull. 

i also noticed the bottles i used before were not as clear as these ones so i might have had this before but couldn't see it, im going to try the warm bath before the shake tonight. 

@incredible_hullk Thanks man.... I'm still a noob when it comes to DIY and i was always taught the more questions you ask the better you become. and if my questions can help others then even better

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashley A (1/12/16)

Enough about this galaxy now. Can I have a genie please? I'll wish for unlimited juice for us all

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nicholas (1/12/16)

Ashley A said:


> Enough about this galaxy now. Can I have a genie please? I'll wish for unlimited juice for us all



I heard if you mix up a bottle of unicorn milk and rub it twice then warm bath and steep for 2 weeks then rub it again a unicorn will appear and grant you three wishes.... however my unicorn milk doesn't last that long normally finished bu week 1

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## NewOobY (1/12/16)

I made juice for myself the other day a chocolate milk thingy with tons of sweetener in it, and my bubbles didn't disappear for like 3 days. I was like meh bubbles are cool I'll vape it, and damn it was good. Only problem was my coils went black with gunk in one day  - now I need to change them cause of new flavour .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Nicholas (1/12/16)

NewOobY said:


> I made juice for myself the other day a chocolate milk thingy with tons of sweetener in it, and my bubbles didn't disappear for like 3 days. I was like meh bubbles are cool I'll vape it, and damn it was good. Only problem was my coils went black with gunk in one day  - now I need to change them cause of new flavour .



see i was thinking maybe its the sweetener too .... it does look very sugary in the bottle.... im going to leave it to steep a few days then check back and hopefully its looking safer and less star wars


----------



## Silver (1/12/16)

Nicholas said:


> I must say though i am a bit worried i'm vaping a galaxy full of living beings. i can here them scream at 80w , maybe thats where i'm getting the really harsh sweetness from



Lol @Nicholas 

Perhaps @Feliks Karp has some good theories on this....

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (2/12/16)

Seems to me as though you may be living on a burial ground, looks just like ecto-plasm, which is basically ghost snot - you may soon find yourself waking up in funny places, talking strange new languages and levitating. Which now that I read it out aloud to myself sounds pretty damn fun, vape as much as you can!

I usually get this if as the other person stated there's a lot of air on top when I make 50ml in a 100 ml bottle cause I am a scatter brain, some times I get something similar if I heat it and shake it, I'm guessing it allows more air to get inbetween the mix, just let it sit in the cupboard for a while if it's bugging you, should settle down, if it doesn't, scold it for having a fear of commitment.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 6


----------



## kev mac (2/12/16)

Nicholas said:


> I must say though i am a bit worried i'm vaping a galaxy full of living beings. i can here them scream at 80w , maybe thats where i'm getting the really harsh sweetness from


I wish I could help with an answer,but I think it looks cool as hell!


----------

